# Black Vinyl Background



## gucci17 (Oct 11, 2007)

Sorry if this has been discussed before. I didn't have time to read through all the searched threads.

I was wondering if anyone can point me to where I can pick up some black vinyl locally?


----------



## Holidays (Apr 18, 2010)

fabricland on hurontario and somestreet near burhamthorpe


----------



## Holidays (Apr 18, 2010)

I got a white one, it actually looks good with the lighting on


----------



## Y2KGT (Jul 20, 2009)

gucci17 said:


> Sorry if this has been discussed before. I didn't have time to read through all the searched threads.
> 
> I was wondering if anyone can point me to where I can pick up some black vinyl locally?


Hey Derek,
If you want some of the stuff I used on my Tropheus tank let me know how much you need. You can either peel and apply it or just tape it like I did.
--
Paul


----------



## loonie (Mar 29, 2008)

Aquatic Kingdom has them but you have call and check with them since I saw it sometime back.


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

Just for you Derek

http://www.plasticworld.ca/

This one is close to my house and you will be able to visit. I called them and it is $30 but I do not remember for what size.
http://toronto.kijiji.ca/c-buy-and-...32-x1-8-Variety-of-colours-W0QQAdIdZ291999578

also
http://toronto.kijiji.ca/c-buy-and-...Sign-Laser-Cutter-Engraver-W0QQAdIdZ329400923

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## Redddogg69 (Oct 1, 2011)

Any local sign shop will sell you some by the foot. These sign places are everywhere these days.


----------



## Car2n (Jun 7, 2011)

I did something a little different from the norm. I installed 5% automotive limo tint to the backside of the tank. It worked out very well. The tint would allow some light to shine through but because the tank is up against the wall there is no light shining through and is black as black can be.

Another reason I used auto tint was to blacken out the exposed piping that would have been visible in my corner overflow. Looks like black glass now.


----------



## gucci17 (Oct 11, 2007)

Awesome! Thanks for all the responses guys. 

Plenty of options for me!


----------

